# Doctor in Jalon Valley please



## Kikie (Nov 7, 2008)

Getting mixed messages about doctors from various places so - looking for a really good doctor or clinic where good English is spoken. My Spanish wont be up to it for quite a while yet. I could take a translator if necessary but I'd rather I could explain the situation myself. Thanks! Oh it would have to be private, our residencia wont be sorted for a month or so.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Kikie said:


> Getting mixed messages about doctors from various places so - looking for a really good doctor or clinic where good English is spoken. My Spanish wont be up to it for quite a while yet. I could take a translator if necessary but I'd rather I could explain the situation myself. Thanks! Oh it would have to be private, our residencia wont be sorted for a month or so.


Dr Waardenburg, not used him but I know people who have. Speaks excellent English too.


----------

